# This week's gold prices



## Ocean (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey Y'all,

I am involved with a large scrap deal that is big enough to hedge against gold prices.

So, I can lock it in any time this week.

I was travelling all day today and notice gold went down a bit today.

Does anyone have a reliable (haha, I know!) forecast for Gold price for the rest of the week?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## rusty (Aug 6, 2013)

Ocean said:


> Hey Y'all,
> 
> I am involved with a large scrap deal that is big enough to hedge against gold prices.
> 
> ...




http://www.abc.net.au/am/content/2013/s3819843.htm


----------



## AndyWilliams (Aug 7, 2013)

Ocean said:


> Hey Y'all,
> 
> I am involved with a large scrap deal that is big enough to hedge against gold prices.
> 
> ...



I'm buying a large quantity this week. That is a certain indicator that gold will be going lower over the next month! :|


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 7, 2013)

If you lock in price, who cares what would the price be?
That's the whole point...

No need to gamble, just make sure the margin is good enough gor you and thst's it.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 7, 2013)

I can say with 100% certainty that it will either go up, go down, or remain the same. Other than that, I have no idea and no one else does either, unless they're one of the 5 banks that set the gold price twice a day over the phone. Called the 1st and 2nd London fix.

http://www.lbma.org.uk/pages/index.cfm?page_id=52


----------



## Ocean (Aug 7, 2013)

samuel-a said:


> If you lock in price, who cares what would the price be?
> That's the whole point...
> 
> No need to gamble, just make sure the margin is good enough gor you and thst's it.




Ummmm, I thought I was clear, but let me explain it in another way.

IF gold is going to go up in the next few days, I don't want to lock in now.

IF gold is going to go down in the next few days, I want to lock in now.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Ocean (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for your input gents.


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 7, 2013)

I understood you perfectly the first time.
But that is a bit naive approach...
Would you have ask the same question if gold was now at 1370? or at 970?

Of course you want to know that, but so as everybody else... try to talk with a day trader who deals with option/futures.

The point is, that price fixing is not the target. It never is.
Price fixing is means to an end - which is to lock a known margin (profit).

Etit: addition - when i buy scrap karat from a client, i price id at that day's price. At the same day i call my buyer and ask him to lock the price for me according to that day price.
Of course that create an obligation for me to supply the same amount of gold i asked to sell in advance (before i even refined it).

That way, my 10-20% profit doesn't go no where or changes when prices move.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Aug 8, 2013)

samuel-a said:


> I understood you perfectly the first time.
> But that is a bit naive approach...
> Would you have ask the same question if gold was now at 1370? or at 970?
> 
> ...



Great point Sam! That's exactly what I do with my PM sales. For example, when I sell Silver Eagles, I don't care at what price I sell them, as long as I can buy them from my suppliers on the same day, under the same pricing conditions. I always make profit that way. They only money not settled upon, is the initial investment.


----------



## Ocean (Aug 8, 2013)

samuel-a said:


> I understood you perfectly the first time.
> But that is a bit naive approach...
> Would you have ask the same question if gold was now at 1370? or at 970?
> 
> ...



I see your point, but I'm not dealing with the same material or collection processes you are.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 8, 2013)

Ocean said:


> I see your point, but I'm not dealing with the same material or collection processes you are.
> 
> Thanks for your input.



Could you share more information? Who knows, maybe someone could suggest a different view on your situation.


----------



## Ocean (Aug 9, 2013)

samuel-a said:


> Ocean said:
> 
> 
> > I see your point, but I'm not dealing with the same material or collection processes you are.
> ...



Ok, I am a little sleepy, but if I recall correctly from above, you or someone said that they purchase an amount of gold, and immediately call their buyer and lock it in at the price of Gold at the time they made the purchase,. This locks them in at a guaranteed amount of profit.


The way we work is that we have hundreds of customers that send in shipments, and people who walk in every day to sell us gold bearing escrap.

One of the recent shipments we received was a whole truckload of 20 pallets, stacked with boxes, with plastic bags holding cell phones, chargers, and batteries.

We have to open the boxes and bags and sort the items.


We don't know ahead of time what we are receiving and what quantity is scrap destined for the refinery and what amount consists of reusable items, destined for other buyers.

We can, however, get an idea about how much scrap we think we will be able to produce by a certain date, and based on that knowledge, lock the scrap price in based on the price of gold at anytime during the run-up to delivery.


So, I believe that makes my case different than yours, hence the desire to get a feel for and understand trends.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## rickbb (Aug 10, 2013)

Gold will remain high, until I get ready to sell, then it will drop through the floor.

I can also make it rain by washing the car.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok, I feel pretty good about this run up in prices, well at least the silver!! Finally showed some strength in breaking the trend line. Gold was weaker and just moving laterally through its trend. At the least, I see that as a support. But I'm really excited about silver!!


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 12, 2013)

> Ok, I feel pretty good about this run up in prices, well at least the silver!! Finally showed some strength in breaking the trend line. Gold was weaker and just moving laterally through its trend. At the least, I see that as a support. But I'm really excited about silver!!



I don't know, what scares me more, if silver goes up or stays where it is. I wished my paycheck was worth, what it would have been in Deutsche Mark, - I wouldn't have any sorrows. Brakes for my car cost the same in Euro like it was in DM, but we changed 2:1.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Aug 12, 2013)

Market Nuggets: TD Securities: Gold Lifted By Short Covering; Buy Stops Triggered 

Monday August 12, 2013 8:32 AM

Gold is higher as the North American trading day gets under way after a bout of short covering overnight, with buy stops triggered around $1,321 an ounce then again around $1,330, says Steve Scacalossi, director of global precious metals with TD Securities. As of 8:16 a.m. EDT, Comex December gold was up $14.60 to $1,326.80 an ounce after getting as high as $1,333, and spot gold was up $13.50 to $1,326.50. September silver was up 47.3 cents to $20.88, while spot metal was up 37.6 cents to $20.89. "At this point, our resistance levels of $1,325 and $20.60 have been crossed, and we now eye $1,340-$1,360 and $21.20-$21.40 in gold and silver, respectively, for further short-term resistance," Scacaloss says. "We expect that today buyers will prefer to remain on the sidelines while some light profit-taking takes place, which could cap prices for the time being." 


Wronnggggg!! Sorry, that was fun! At least for today I bested the professionals! Buyers didn't sit on the sidelines today, they took part and silver already broke past $21.40. Alas, then the profit taking happened and as I speak, silver is just under $21.40 :| Nevertheless, it was a fun day!


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 13, 2013)

I would rather like to know, when we "eye" near 2000 and 50 again, but please without raised inflation. :lol:


----------



## niteliteone (Aug 13, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> I would rather like to know, when we "eye" near 2000 and 50 again, but please without raised inflation. :lol:


Now that's funny :lol: 
I like your dreams.


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 13, 2013)

That's easy, Tom, MY gold and silver is worth 2000/50 and I will hold it until I get MY price or the market will never see it again. :lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 13, 2013)

The only problem is that your 2000/50 will be having the same value as 1300/22 now. :lol: 
If you invest and keep long term, you do not make profit. You simply protect value of your savings. 
One ounce of gold could buy you pretty much the same 50 years ago than you can buy now for today prices. It was said here that you could buy nice suit for ounce of gold which is true even now. Well in ideal conditions you may get little bit more but I doubt that when price of gold will double over time that you will be able to buy 2 of the same quality suit. We may talk about more practical things like price of bread or something like that but unless gold will go up in value suddenly and double or triple in really short time there is no gain in holding for long time. The only (and very important) value is that this is very good way of protecting your savings.


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes, but who knows, maybe it will happen, a short alltime high and I sell before the prices for things of need can follow.

BTW have you guys had a look on gold and silver charts right now? Silver 1,2 $ up in only an hour. Gold 100$ up.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Aug 15, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> Yes, but who knows, maybe it will happen, a short alltime high and I sell before the prices for things of need can follow.
> 
> BTW have you guys had a look on gold and silver charts right now? Silver 1,2 $ up in only an hour. Gold 100$ up.



Yeah, I keep watch nearly all day and night. I jumped out of my seat when it popped a buck up in about a minute or two. But gold didn't go up 100, just about 30.


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 15, 2013)

> But gold didn't go up 100, just about 30.



It dropped down at first and then suddenly went 150$ up from this point....at least on the chart I was watching. So, in my understanding (only youtube "knowledge" :lol: ) a lucky daytrader could have made 100$/ounce.


----------



## trashmasters (Sep 5, 2013)

What year did this happen in.? It did not happen in 2013... I am sure.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Sep 5, 2013)

Well they are playing with the prices; Since they don't know for sure if Obama will start a war in Syria which without doubt will bring down the US economy if not then when he invades Iran. But it will be pretty fatal to the US economy even if it doesn't fully bring down the economy. So If he does invade Syria (even if public opinion is against it) Everyone will start dumping stocks and start buying Gold. Because every Sound business man; Knows that gold has the most trustworthy intrinsic value to date.


----------



## rickbb (Sep 6, 2013)

I thought wars were good for the economy. A war in the Mideast would drop the price of gold due to the increase in the price of oil, but otherwise all that war material needing to be produced, shipped and so on. Copper, steel, etc should all go through the roof.


----------



## Geo (Sep 6, 2013)

war (or i should say a ground war) is always a boost to the economy. it may take awhile for the effects to reach the production line worker but yes, war makes for a good economy. every piece of equipment issued in wartime is paid for upfront as its never expected to be re-used or returned. there are exceptions as far as technology but from a logistical point of view, its cheaper to leave or destroy it than to ship it back.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Sep 6, 2013)

well I think you should explore how much wars actually cost, from WWII; Vietnam. just Afghanistan and Iraq costed 4 to 6 trillion dollars. Call it what you want but that is not progress.


----------



## butcher (Sep 6, 2013)

Especially when the war is paid for with paper easily printed.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Sep 6, 2013)

butcher said:


> Especially when the war is paid for with paper easily printed.



And that is why PM's will go up. Regardless of any other action, it's when the government begins to deficit spend, that PM's begin to rise. During wartime, the presses will be going non-stop. So, with Gold and Silver beginning to approach their 200 day averages, it is more and more likely that they will rise above the trend lines and, at the very least, hold those gains. Both are within 10%. As unsure as I was on Gold, I would put it in the same category, now, as silver. Watch on Sunday night and into the opening bell in NY. If they both break up from the 14 day avg., then I believe we'll see gains in both metals for the rest of the week.


----------



## niteliteone (Sep 7, 2013)

AndyWilliams said:


> butcher said:
> 
> 
> > Especially when the war is paid for with paper easily printed.
> ...


Sure glad to see others that think like I do about this mess


----------



## ericrm (Sep 16, 2013)

i was looking at gold price and see that chart , it is the last 30 day ... i was so happy when it was near 1500$ oz ( i tought the nightmare was over) . what you guys think, to keep or to sell the next time it gain 150$oz?


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 17, 2013)

Want to see gold going up? Buy and keep, dry the supply.


----------



## glondor (Sep 17, 2013)

You will never be able to dry up the supply of paper, which is what they are buying and selling. 
There seems to be almost no "real" physical metal in inventories. 
Comex inventory http://www.24hgold.com/english/interactive_chart.aspx?title=COMEX%20WAREHOUSES%20REGISTERED%20GOLD&etfcode=COMEX%20WAREHOUSES%20REGISTERED&etfcodecom=GOLD


https://www.google.ca/search?q=gold+inventory+chart&oq=gold+inventoerie&aqs=chrome.2.69i57j0l3.11743j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## niteliteone (Sep 17, 2013)

glondor said:


> You will never be able to dry up the supply of paper, which is what they are buying and selling.
> There seems to be almost no "real" physical metal in inventories.
> Comex inventory http://www.24hgold.com/english/interactive_chart.aspx?title=COMEX%20WAREHOUSES%20REGISTERED%20GOLD&etfcode=COMEX%20WAREHOUSES%20REGISTERED&etfcodecom=GOLD
> 
> ...


I like the explanations here a little better.
http://www.kitco.com/ind/Weiner/2013-06-10-Why-is-Gold-Draining-out-of-COMEX-Warehouses.html


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 8, 2013)

Looking at today's unspectacular charts, I just got a thought and I would like to hear what you people think about it:

Gold had the same real value for 12 years ago like now, but in paper it was around 300$/oz, now about 1300$/oz
Paladium's value depends only on, how much is needed by the industry and how much there is. 12 years ago it had a peak at 1000$/oz.

So, Pd has obviously the performance to be at thrice the value of gold.

This means, since gold is stable and money is losing it's value, today Pd could be at 3900$/oz, if the same situation as 12 years ago would occur again. Even more, assuming the gold spot is artifically helt low. Even further more, assuming Russia has sold most of its Pd, but the production is not raising as much as the industry increases its consumption.


----------



## rusty (Oct 8, 2013)

Paper gold has speculators running for cover, as we all know there is not enough physical gold to cover paper gold.

You will notice that platinum group metals and silver are experiencing a positive movement.


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah, there are two kinds of people in the world, - those who believe they have gold (money and paper gold) and those who actually have gold. It works as long as that virtual and not existing gold will never be demanded by the industry. Okay, no industry needs so much gold. So, this will maybe never happen. Not so for silver and PGMs. I wonder what will happen, when there for real isn't enough of those metals left to cover the consumer's demand. Ofcourse the price will raise, also the real price calculated in bread and eggs. This will make new mines and other sources profitable and the price will stabilize at the higher niveau.

So, silver and PGMs have the potential also to make a long term profit, maybe by doubling their real value in the next 20 years, while gold has not. As always, I love to let me get convinced by other opinions. That's the way I like to learn.


----------



## rickbb (Oct 9, 2013)

I look for a drop across the board until the clown college, er I mean Congress gets a budget and debt ceiling issues fixed. It could even get really ugly before any improvement.


----------



## rusty (Oct 12, 2013)

rickbb said:


> I look for a drop across the board until the clown college, er I mean Congress gets a budget and debt ceiling issues fixed. It could even get really ugly before any improvement.



The writing has been on the wall for some time now, the Federal Reserve Ponzi Scheme is soon coming to a climax.

Ask yourself which currency is China using to purchase all that gold.

Why is ebay and her subsidiary's banking in Hong Kong.


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 12, 2013)

Federal Reserve is neither Federal nor Reserve. :twisted:


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Oct 13, 2013)

This might be worth sharing actually 8) 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QK4bblyfsc[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pl305N56CGY[/youtube]


----------



## Palladium (Oct 15, 2013)

Something is wrong with the financial markets. What i'm seeing ain't matching up with logic.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Oct 15, 2013)

Palladium said:


> Something is wrong with the financial markets. What i'm seeing ain't matching up with logic.



Don't bother following the market right now It will drive you into insanity.

They use artificial price manipulation, So the Supply & Demand logic doesn't work here anymore.


----------



## Palladium (Oct 15, 2013)

You are correct. Logic and reasoning has no place in today's manipulated market. The REAL truth becomes clearer and clearer when you take the glasses off. Economic logic would say the gold price is being suppressed right now. Then rational logic lends itself to the question of " What if the TRUE value of the price of gold has been inflated the whole time?"


----------



## ericrm (Oct 15, 2013)

Palladium said:


> What if the TRUE value of the price of gold has been inflated the whole time?"


 that is the most interesting question i have read this morning ... i would ask if poeple are still heavily buying ? if yes than theyr is something wrong with the price ... ... i fear the day when one will look at the gold and say what do you want me to do with that...


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 15, 2013)

> What if the TRUE value of the price of gold has been inflated the whole time?"



...you mean the last 1000 years? Ofcourse you can't eat gold and if we were bombed back to the stone age...at least iron age by war, economic or ecologic disaster or by some fanatically green politicians, gold will have no value anymore, other than being a good anti corrosion coating. This will not happen, - at least not as long as the game theories do work and as long we do not get hit by a big meteor.

What I see is, the market is full of gold contracts on gold, that first has to be discovered over the next 40 years. More presumable is, that the price on real existing metals and the price on contracts will diverge sooner or later.


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 15, 2013)

I heard some unsettling news this morning on the World News, where China is formally taking measures to remove the US dollar from being the "Reserve Currence" and placing a Gold backed currency in its place.
They have been talking about this for the last year, but while Americas politicians are busy playing games, China has been pushing this through.
Here is an article that sums up their position fairly well.
http://www.examiner.com/article/china-offers-next-step-removing-dollar-from-reserve-currency-status
and this also;
http://www.examiner.com/article/banking-insider-china-is-cornering-the-market-on-gold

These are just 2 quick links, feel free to expand your search as this is just a scratch on the surface compared to what has been hidden from us these last few years.


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 15, 2013)

niteliteone said:


> I heard some unsettling news this morning on the World News, where China is formally taking measures to remove the US dollar from being the "Reserve Currence" and placing a Gold backed currency in its place.
> They have been talking about this for the last year, but while Americas politicians are busy playing games, China has been pushing this through.
> Here is an article that sums up their position fairly well.
> http://www.examiner.com/article/china-offers-next-step-removing-dollar-from-reserve-currency-status
> ...



...try to google karen hudes, brics countries

I just read a german article about an interview with her - very informative!


----------



## rusty (Oct 15, 2013)

You can not finance war with shinplasters.


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 15, 2013)

Yesterday I was watching a Senate hearing on CSPAN dealing with FED money transferred to the US government over the last few years and they seem to have no idea where or to whom over $2 trillion was delivered. Washington has no records of receiving the monies and the FED is unable to show who received the monies. This is on top of the $7 trillion (deficit) loaned to this administration since 2008 that is accounted for.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 15, 2013)

And people still wonder why China has been actively buying up all the gold bearing waste in Europe (and quite possibly America too) for the last ten years.


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 15, 2013)

Maybe it's time to learn chinese language... :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Oct 15, 2013)

China's on its way down to!


----------



## rusty (Oct 15, 2013)

I was curious that platinum and palladium markets were holding reasonably firm.

Chinese cars have catalytic converters.


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 16, 2013)

Even in iron age there will be need for merchants to have something widely accepted as money for the sake of exchange valuable items. He will carry salt and will want to buy your beans. If you will not need his salt he will have to give you something for it, something you will exchange for other things you need from other merchants.
Gold and silver was used like this long before paper money and when we will go back to stone age, this will happen again. 
Is it sound to buy more? I dont know how much one can buy but I am sure that everyone has to have something to use for bartet in case of financial collapse or something. Look up on recent glitch involved food stamp cards. System was down and merchants were unable to check ballance on your card so thousands of people run to shops to use cards with zero ballance and ransacked shops. The moment system got back online those who were too slow to get through checkouts abandoned full shopping carts and ran from shops.


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 16, 2013)

> Even in iron age there will be need for merchants to have something widely accepted as money for the sake of exchange valuable items. He will carry salt and will want to buy your beans. If you will not need his salt he will have to give you something for it, something you will exchange for other things you need from other merchants.
> Gold and silver was used like this long before paper money and when we will go back to stone age, this will happen again.



I agree. But you are more focussing on the long run, when needed products are available and structures of a society are rebuilded, while I think more of the phase of chaos, when there just isn't enough. Two persons after 2 weeks of starving, one has shot a rabbit, which is strongly needed to feed his children, the other has a pound of gold. How much of the rabbit will he get for his pound of gold? Probably only a load of lead, if he doesn't stop insisting to make a deal.


----------



## butcher (Oct 16, 2013)

In old times salt was needed to preserve food (if you killed a deer you may need to preserve some of the meat to eat later), gold was traded for salt ounce for ounce when salt was rare.

I just have to say in hard times, you will be sure to want both salt and gold.

They both store easy, I just wouldn't bury them both in the same hole :lol:


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 16, 2013)

> I just have to say in hard times, you will be sure to want both salt and gold.



I think, at the market they call it _diversification_ :lol:


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Oct 16, 2013)

I would stock up on gold rather than salt; we have oceans filled with salt; So a little distillation kit and then the knowledge to purify the salt via re-crystallization.

And besides; I'd choose practical knowledge over gold 8) 

If you are able to get hold of the deer; something similar to a trap, you could store the deer "alive" for some time if you have the possibilities. Then you will need less salt, and smoking the meat for some days requires little salt and seasoning, the meat would last for a year if done properly. Or just get some cattle and raise them on the go.


----------



## butcher (Oct 16, 2013)

:lol: 
I know how to make jerky, pemmican and Ham, and I know how to supply and preserve food I do not live close to the ocean, so I may have to trade some gold for fuel to get me some ocean water to distill, if I do not store some salt. :lol: 

The point was not necessarily that we should store salt or gold, it was more about the point of its value in trade depending on supply and demand the need of the needed supply's, and that something is only worth what it can be traded for, the good thing about gold is its recognized value, and can be traded, has always been traded, and gold has always been a recognized commodity, that can be traded for other supplies or necessity's, gold has always held its value as an item for trade of other commodity's or supplies needed, gold always has held value and always will, gold can be stored and will not rot, a small amount of it can be traded for a large amount of supplies, or for desperately needed supplies. 

Gold or salt only have value of their use or what it can be traded for, both will always have value, How much can be dependent on supply and demand, if you cannot get salt, and have gold, the salt can be worth as much as the gold, food or fuel or other desperately needed or wanted items are similar, they can be traded and hold value, this can be true of any commodity, or necessity for living, luckily gold has always been a precious metal recognized for its value in trade, a rare commodity that can be traded for most anything, because of its recognized value, gold will not rot or spoil, a small amount of gold can be carried long distances and traded for a large item, say you are on the move, and need food it is easier to carry an ounce of gold around than it would be to haul that cow around with you, and the gold can be traded for that cow later when needed, if you hauled that cow around and needed salt, you may try to take it for trade only to find out the man with the salt already has too many cows, gold is and always will be rare, he would most likely trade the salt for gold (which he could trade for most anything else he needed.

I agree practical knowledge is a necessity, which I also would like to have, but I also would like to have a little bit gold buried in the ground to trade for hard times when I needed it. :lol: , maybe when you get that distilling kit and I need some salt bad, we could trade, you would have plenty of salt, and you could trade the gold for the fuel you need to distill your salt.


----------



## eeTHr (Oct 16, 2013)

rusty said:


> rickbb said:
> 
> 
> > I look for a drop across the board until the clown college, er I mean Congress gets a budget and debt ceiling issues fixed. It could even get really ugly before any improvement.
> ...





Just in case anyone doesn't fully realize that the Federal Reserve is a ponzi scheme....


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 17, 2013)

Now, you can see what a nonsens they tell in the market news. LOL market analysts.... I thought several days before that it wasn'tlogical, what they told, when they said,the price will raise, if obama gets no okay for more money. I thought, if he gets no okay, gold will raise, yes, but also if he gets an okay, then the money printing goes on and gold must raise, too. Gold could only win this game. Maybe daytrading isn't that difficult, you should just do the opposite of what the "analysts" tell you. :lol:


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 17, 2013)

All of those analysts believe that paper money actually has some intrinsic value over that of toilet paper. :shock:


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 17, 2013)

I guess tomorrow 4 o'clock pm german time they will bomb the silver and gold price down again, then it will slowly raise again.


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 17, 2013)

Well it does seam like the current rulers like those Friday surprises.
Over here, we seem to get a lot of bad decisions happen on Friday around close of business, to be sure most of the media reporting is done when people are away from news sources. That way when Monday comes, the story has gone un-noticed by the masses so it drops out of the news.
The sad part is how many refuse to realize this.


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 18, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> I guess tomorrow 4 o'clock pm german time they will bomb the silver and gold price down again, then it will slowly raise again.




8) 8) 8)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 18, 2013)

In all the large refining settlements I've been around in my life, most all were based on the London 2nd (afternoon) fix, the standard of all gold fixing, on the chosen day. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold_fixing


----------



## effe (Oct 18, 2013)

eeTHr said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > rickbb said:
> ...



First of all the Fed is not a Ponzi scheme on it's own. The entire world banking system IS a Ponzi scheme (ref. as either private banks and/or national central banks).
Second, who is Mike Maloney? Nothing but a _snake oil_ seller and a speculator. And the _snake oil_ isn't to take literally, obvious that PM aren't such thing.


----------

